# Stuff and Things > The Pub >  Birds! ~ pets, wild, hunting, etc

## Trinnity

Who has pet birds? I have a lutino lovebird and she's a real sweetie. Likes to play with her toys and be held.

This is what they look like:

----------


## Trinnity

I've got a pet shop owner looking for me an Indian Ringneck Parakeet (parrot). Here's what they're like.


He's the blue one having the birthday party.

----------


## Network

Never had one.  What do they taste like?

----------

hoytmonger (04-03-2014)

----------


## Trinnity

> Never had one.  What do they taste like?


Pretty good with BBQ sauce.

----------

Network (01-23-2013)

----------


## Irascible Crusader

2 parakeets. Always quarreling.  Too skimpy to eat.

----------


## Trinnity

I never had any luck with them. They were mean. BUT if I had gotten them as babies, they wouldn't have been. Hand fed babies are always best if you want to interact with them.

----------


## OceanloverOH

Never had a bird, afraid of peckers    :Smiley ROFLMAO:  sorry, couldn't resist......

----------

fyrenza (05-20-2014)

----------


## Trinnity

I prefer to call them "bitey birds" when they "peck". LOLOL  :Tweety:

----------


## Trinnity



----------


## OceanloverOH

Wow, a really smart bird!  I love the "Whatya doin?" and "kiss kiss kiss"....somebody worked very hard with that little sweetie....

----------


## Trinnity

> Wow, a really smart bird!  I love the "Whatya doin?" and "kiss kiss kiss"....somebody worked very hard with that little sweetie....


These are a type of parrot. They're very cool. Here's Bowie:




The parrot in the beginning with the gray head is, I believe, a Senegal parrot. He's in the background screeching at the end.

----------


## Trinnity

Here's Bowie flirting with a Quaker. So cute.

----------


## Trinnity

Funny~

----------

The XL (02-26-2013)

----------


## Trinnity

I have two of these sweeties now. I'm teaching them to talk. They may not look like the parrots you're used to seeing, but they are indeed parrots.






 @Calypso Jones

----------


## garyo

I had chicken for dinner.

----------


## Trinnity

> I had chicken for dinner.


So did I.

----------


## Network

When push comes to shove, you will be selling your precious birds for clean water.

----------


## Trinnity

> When push comes to shove, you will be selling your precious birds for clean water.


You're wrong. We have a good deep well. And if there's no electricity we can dip it with a bucket on a rope.

----------

Old Ridge Runner (04-03-2014)

----------


## Karl

> You're wrong. We have a good deep well. And if there's no electricity we can dip it with a bucket on a rope.


You can also get a hand pump too

----------


## Trinnity

> You can also get a hand pump too


Where would I find that? It would have to have a long tube.....

----------


## Trinnity

This little fella "Bowie" is one of the reasons I got my own Indian Ringnecks. He's so cute. He's talking - trying to stall because he doesn't want to go nite nite.

----------


## Trinnity

Here's Bowie talking up a storm to his stuffed animal toy. Check it out.

----------


## Trinnity

Look at these two little clowns playing and wrestling...




Enzo (blackheaded caique) and Isaac (whitebellied caique)

----------


## garyo

My kinda bird.

----------


## Trinnity

> My kinda bird.


Please don't tease me. I just had my yogurt and fruit for breakfast and you're killin' me. I've got hot wings in the fridge and you're making me hungry. Are you trying to wreck my figure?

Dammit. <going for the hot wings>

 :Angry20:

----------


## Trinnity

.












<------My eagle is mad at you.
 @garyo

----------


## garyo

I'll give him some of my chicken and then sic him on you.

----------


## Roadmaster

Yes I have a cockatiel. He can whistle the tune from the Andy Griffin show and say a few words. He is a sweet little boy.

----------

fyrenza (05-20-2014),Trinnity (02-27-2013)

----------


## Trinnity

> I'll give him some of my chicken and then sic him on you.


I'm gonna make you eat that lightbulb, sonny.

----------


## Karl

> I'm gonna make you eat that lightbulb, sonny.


Ouch

----------


## Trinnity

> Yes I have a cockatiel. He can whistle the tune from the Andy Griffin show and say a few words. He is a sweet little boy.


How adorable. I raised a lot of tiels over the years. They're one of the easiest and friendliest birds to keep.

Really good


Pretty good


Really fast!

----------


## Karl

> Yes I have a cockatiel. He can whistle the tune from the Andy Griffin show and say a few words. He is a sweet little boy.


Back when I used to drive truck there was this black couple Archie & Jeralynn. husband wife team had a parrot

Down time they used sit in the yard in Tv Room Jeralynn shed have that parrot perched on her shoulder n he could remember people's first names

Now I asked em what does he eat and they said we got pellets but usually they buy fresh fruit chicken or fish slice it up and that's what he eats

I asked about where it does it's business bear in mind this a husband wife trucking team living in a freightliner they said he's well trained they got a spot ontop the shelve in the sleeper they lay out newspaper and he knows his place

Then I asked what if he gets the notion to just FLY AWAY and Jeralynn looked at me like I was half crazy she said the vet clips their wings they can get off the ground but can't fly very far

----------


## Trinnity

If they could fly away, they would. Birdbrains~

----------



----------


## Karl

> If they could fly away, they would. Birdbrains~


Well I didn't mean to give. Em the fifth degree but I ain't familiar with birds

When I was a kid we always had dogs

Currently I have a dog and a cat so I know them

But never had birds so yeah I'm curious

----------


## Trinnity

> Well I didn't mean to give. Em the fifth degree but I ain't familiar with birds
> 
> When I was a kid we always had dogs
> 
> Currently I have a dog and a cat so I know them
> 
> But never had birds so yeah I'm curious


Ask anything you like. I enjoy the subject.

----------


## Trinnity

My husband just bagged the biggest wild turkey he's ever shot. It's over 25 pounds.


This is the biggest gobbler I've ever seen.


omg

<turkey-zilla>
Lost the pic, but it was huge.

----------



----------


## Maximatic

Good, you don't have to eat squirrel stew after all.

----------

Trinnity (05-04-2013)

----------


## Fearandloathing

Some good eating there..

Now get back to bed...

Don't make me send my 'people' there.....

----------


## usfan

Congrats to Mr Trin!!  Those are wiley birds.. not an easy hunt, especially out west.

----------


## Guest

Well wait until you feel better to cook it.

Do you ever deep fry your turkey?

----------


## Network

Thought this was going to be about Liquor.

I've heard that wild turkeys are tougher and darker meat, because they aren't held in a prison to soften them up.

----------


## OceanloverOH

Wow, that's one bigass turkey!  Will it even fit in your oven?

----------


## Trinnity

I wish I could figure out how to make the pic bigger. I had to make it my avatar and then copy it.
This is the biggest turkey we've ever seen. Ever. EVER.

He has an 11" beard and his spurs are an inch long.Hubby says the bird is prolly about 3 years old.

His legs are huge....with big ole claws. omg, this bird is so big.

----------


## Guest

Pics?

----------


## Trinnity

> Well wait until you feel better to cook it.
> 
> Do you ever deep fry your turkey?


No.

----------


## Mister D

:Geez: I thought this was about bourbon.

----------


## Mister D

On that note, it's whiskey o'clock.

----------


## Trinnity

> Thought this was going to be about Liquor.
> 
> I've heard that wild turkeys are tougher and darker meat, because they aren't held in a prison to soften them up.


They have a pointy breast.....not those big fat round ones like farm raised.

They tend to be dry and they cook in about an hour and a half. I usually inject the meat with real butter and put and apple in the chest cavity, <blah> I'd rather have a store bought turkey any day. People tend to think all this wild game is special and exotic. Nah......

----------

usfan (05-04-2013)

----------


## gamewell45

> My husband just bagged the biggest wild turkey he's ever shot. It's over 25 pounds.
> 
> 
> This is the biggest gobbler I've ever seen.
> 
> 
> omg
> 
> <turkey-zilla>


Wow, I thought for a brief moment you were talking about the liquid refreshment that many of us enjoy on the rocks!  :Smile:

----------


## OceanloverOH

> They have a pointy breast.....not those big fat round ones like farm raised.
> 
> They tend to be dry and they cook in about an hour and a half. I usually inject the meat with real butter and put and apple in the chest cavity, <blah> I'd rather have a store bought turkey any day. People tend to think all this wild game is special and exotic. Nah......


Well, you could always cook a possum per garyo's recipe (ICK)

----------


## Trinnity

Well, he's quite the magnificent specimen. Seriously, dude, this bird weighs over 25 pounds.  :Smilie Thud:

----------


## Trinnity

> Well, you could always cook a possum per garyo's recipe (ICK)


Gross......no squirrels, no possum. Too bad I can't drive down to Raleigh.....I'd get me a nice big ole Filet Mignon with a baked potato, salad, and iced tea.

----------



----------


## OceanloverOH

> Gross......no squirrels, no possum. To bad I can't drive down to Raleigh.....I'd get me a nice big ole Filet Mignon with a baked potato, salad, and iced tea.


If you've had a sick tummy, gal, you probably don't want to dump a hard-to-digest salad and steak in it (though a baked potato without any greasy butter might be OK).  Best stick to soup or lighter fare tonight.

Mama Ocean

----------


## Trinnity

> If you've had a sick tummy, gal, you probably don't want to dump a hard-to-digest salad and steak in it (though a baked potato without any greasy butter might be OK).  Best stick to soup or lighter fare tonight.
> 
> Mama Ocean


Yeah, it's chicken soup. I had some scrambled eggs this morning, and I had a cheese sandwich and glass of milk. And 3 gummy bears. I love gummy bears.

----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Trinnity

Check out the orange color reflecting on his chest~

----------


## Trinnity

I have my feeders out and they're where I can see them easily. These birds really put on a show - and they're so fast. 
They can fly backward and upside down.

----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Guest

@Trinnity

have you seen The Big Year?

It made me want to be a bird watcher.

----------


## Trinnity

> @Trinnity
> 
> have you seen The Big Year?
> 
> It made me want to be a bird watcher.


No, but I've heard of it, and I'll keep and eye out for it.

----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Trinnity



----------


## lostbeyond

If you can plant, then plant Coral Bells.  Humming birds love to come to Coral Bells.  As little as 3 small 1st year Coral Bells already attract them a lot.  They are really lovely hummers and you can hear them humming even across the wall.

----------

Trinnity (05-05-2013)

----------


## Trinnity

Cool....I'll get some. They like cardinal vine too. 


Aw..........they are SO cute.

----------

lostbeyond (05-05-2013)

----------


## Trinnity

Oh noes!!!  Hide the birds and keep that cat busy.


<I'm on it>

----------


## Fearandloathing

Coral bells, trumpet vine, datura...they love them all.

But what makes them go wild is fuschia.


Get a few of those in hanging baskets and you won't need feeders.

BTW, be careful with the sugar level in your feeder as too much can be toxic to these little guys.

Also try Ceanothus, Lavertera [Mallow], hibiscus and, believe it or not, sunflower.

Ever had one land on you?

If you spend a lot of time working in a garden with lots of hummingbid activity, they get used to you.  They land on you, sometimes clinging to clothing upside down and they are so light you don't even know it.

----------


## Cap

I just bought my wife a feeder.  We had one for a long time but it got trashed in a storm or something, so I picked another one up. 

She has a fairly large birdfeeder out on our deck and she likes to try to identify them when she sees a new one, has a book to help her.  We get a lot of birds - including hummingbirds.

... which startle the shit out of me when they buzz by, like a big fucking bee or something.

----------


## Trinnity

Oh, they are fast, Cap. 

Nectar should be one part sugar to four parts water, or in  other words.....20% sugar. Skip the food coloring.

----------


## Trinnity

> *Two bald eagles in air battle crash-land at airport
> Fighting eagles lock talons and are unable to disengage, but both survive* 
> 
> 
> 
> There was a crash landing Sunday at the Duluth International Airport,  but it didn’t involve airplanes. Rather, it was two bald eagles, which  were fighting in midair when they locked talons. In a rare spectacle of  nature, they were unable to disengage in time before crashing to the  runway.
> 
>  “Apparently, mature eagles will sometimes fight over territories,”  Randy Hanzal, a Minnesota conservation officer, told GrindTV in an  email. “They will do battle in the air, crashing into each other and  grabbing an intruding eagle with their talons.
> 
> ...


Aw....my babies fighting.

----------


## Common

Wow, amazing they didnt get seriously hurt hitting the pavement.

----------


## Trinnity

Rose breasted cockatoo dances to Gangnam Style....lololol

----------


## Irascible Crusader

> Rose breasted cockatoo dances to Gangnam Style....lololol


That's amazing. He actually keeps the beat!

----------

Trinnity (06-15-2013)

----------


## Trinnity

Birds are way cool.

----------


## BleedingHeadKen

> I've got a pet shop owner looking for me an Indian Ringneck Parakeet (parrot). Here's what they're like.
> 
> 
> He's the blue one having the birthday party.


I'm thinking about getting a ringneck. They seem very intelligent, personable, and the sort I can keep around the office where there is a lot of activity from 5am til midnight.

----------


## BleedingHeadKen

> Rose breasted cockatoo dances to Gangnam Style....lololol


http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCk3y...50JVobA/videos

----------


## BleedingHeadKen

> Back when I used to drive truck there was this black couple Archie & Jeralynn. husband wife team had a parrot
> 
> Down time they used sit in the yard in Tv Room Jeralynn shed have that parrot perched on her shoulder n he could remember people's first names
> 
> Now I asked em what does he eat and they said we got pellets but usually they buy fresh fruit chicken or fish slice it up and that's what he eats
> 
> I asked about where it does it's business bear in mind this a husband wife trucking team living in a freightliner they said he's well trained they got a spot ontop the shelve in the sleeper they lay out newspaper and he knows his place
> 
> Then I asked what if he gets the notion to just FLY AWAY and Jeralynn looked at me like I was half crazy she said the vet clips their wings they can get off the ground but can't fly very far


I use to work near a bird shop and would stop in at lunch to check out the birds. There was one elephant-head conure that would always play with me. If I pointed my finger at it and said "bang bang" it would fall down and play dead.

----------


## Trinnity

> I'm thinking about getting a ringneck. They seem very intelligent, personable, and the sort I can keep around the office where there is a lot of activity from 5am til midnight.


I love love love mine....I can put you in touch with the breeder in South Carolina where I (drove all the way there....6  hours) got mine.....They're more available in the northeast. You're not gonna leave it at your office are you? Then you'd better make sure it's 100% locked up. Someone would steal that bird. They cost $200-500.

Oh wait....you're out west, aren't you~ Well, I don't know any breeders out there, but get a MALE and a *hand fed* raised one. They are youngsters till about the age of 4. That's when they develop the ring around the neck.

----------


## Trinnity

Oh lordy....Conures are really big screamers. Cool birds but LOUD.

----------


## BleedingHeadKen

> I love love love mine....I can put you in touch with the breeder in South Carolina where I (drove all the way there....6  hours) got mine.....They're more available in the northeast. You're not gonna leave it at your office are you? Then you'd better make sure it's 100% locked up. Someone would steal that bird. They cost $200-500.
> 
> Oh wait....you're out west, aren't you~ Well, I don't know any breeders out there, but get a MALE and a *hand fed* raised one. They are youngsters till about the age of 4. That's when they develop the ring around the neck.


I live in the San Francisco Bay Area. There is a fantastic bird shop near me, so I'd probably go through them. Should I get one that's adolescent, or 4 or older? I totally agree about hand fed. I did have Cockatiels many years ago, and the hand raising makes a huge difference.

I don't think that I'd leave it in the office at night, just that I am usually here at 5:30 and leave about 9:30pm and, occasionally, if it's a big project, we'll just bunk down here for the night. I'm often out for part of the day.

----------


## Trinnity

What you get depends on what  you want and the disposition of the bird. I'd eliminate females first - you're not gonna breed them (as I am). Second, the age doesn't matter, it's the disposition of the bird. Here's my advice...a younger male is a good choice...they're bond to you. An older male may be available for any number of reasons....owner died...had to move...bird has bad habits... Find out before you buy. 

An older bird with a good disposition is just fine, but if you want a talker, ask about it's vocabulary. IF it doesn't talk much, you'll have to teach it (by repetition of words/phrases). They are also VERY VERY strong flyers even with modestly clipped wings - so be careful of escape and hazardous objects (sharp, hot, water, fans, open doors, other pets).

If you get one, keep in touch with me - I will be very happy to help you with your bird. I can give you tips on play activities, and great easy recipes/treats. Don't give them just seed.  :Nono:

----------


## BleedingHeadKen

> What you get depends on what  you want and the disposition of the bird. I'd eliminate females first - you're not gonna breed them (as I am). Second, the age doesn't matter, it's the disposition of the bird. Here's my advice...a younger male is a good choice...they're bond to you. An older male may be available for any number of reasons....owner died...had to move...bird has bad habits... Find out before you buy. 
> 
> An older bird with a good disposition is just fine, but if you want a talker, ask about it's vocabulary. IF it doesn't talk much, you'll have to teach it (by repetition of words/phrases). They are also VERY VERY strong flyers even with modestly clipped wings - so be careful of escape and hazardous objects (sharp, hot, water, fans, open doors, other pets).
> 
> If you get one, keep in touch with me - I will be very happy to help you with your bird. I can give you tips on play activities, and great easy recipes/treats. Don't give them just seed.


We spoil our pets, so that won't be a problem. It's just taken a long time to convince my wife that we should get a bird. She seems sold now. There's a bird fair in my area in July, which is after I get back from my trip, so I'll probably go down then. That store near me doesn't have any ringnecks, but they cater to an upscale crowd and have great products and facilities.

----------


## Trinnity

LOL, just show your wife some of the viddies of Marni (the blue one) and Bowie (the yellow one) and she'll be in love.

----------


## Trinnity

WOW, there are hundreds of them. Feeding after the thaw..........

Robins on the ground
Warblers in the crepe myrtles 
Woodpeckers on the trees
Cardinals everywhere


Uh oh, they all just flew off real suddenly - going outside to look - there may be a hawk nearby.

BRB

----------


## Trinnity

Yeah, they're coming back. Something spooked them. I have 13 window and a glass door in my FL room and the view is awesome - any time of the year. I wish it would snow.

----------


## Calypso Jones

I have 3 pair of eastern blue birds in a house to the left of the front porch.  They are gorgeous.   I have these little things that are always flying around the back and feeding on the ground..what are they anyway.  I don't know the littlest ones.

----------


## Trinnity

If it's winter, they're prolly Juncos.* Do they look like this?*

----------


## Calypso Jones

short tails, spastic, cute, noisy.  What's the bird in the big pic?

----------


## Trinnity

> What's the bird in the big pic?


It's a junco, seen in the drawing on the far right, middle bird (male)




> short tails, spastic, cute, noisy.




Maybe you're thinking of a Carolina Wren? They're spastic and fussy.

----------


## Trinnity

Warbler is a possibility, but there are so many kinds, you'd have to look them up.

Titmouse is another.

They're little

Don't you have a bird book gurl???

----------


## Calypso Jones

okay i'll get my books out.   That Carolina wren looks like it might be it.

----------


## Trinnity

Tuesday afternoon I put up a new thistle bird feeder - this one:



$11.00 @ Tractor Supply.
$20.00 @ Petco.
I can recommend it.

 So, Wednesday, one male finch showed up and fed on it.
Today, I had 3 female and 2 male finches feeding on it on and off all day.

I love goldfinches! 



Purple finch:

----------


## Old Ridge Runner

> Who has pet birds? I have a lutino lovebird and she's a real sweetie. Likes to play with her toys and be held.
> 
> This is what they look like:


My grandmother had parakeets .

----------


## Old Ridge Runner

> I've got a pet shop owner looking for me an Indian Ringneck Parakeet (parrot). Here's what they're like.
> 
> 
> He's the blue one having the birthday party.


That's great, my grandmother's parakeet would sit in the kitchen with her in the evening and drink beer.

----------


## Old Ridge Runner

> Never had a bird, afraid of peckers    sorry, couldn't resist......


That's about as funny as a woodpecker with a rubber beak.   :Dang:  Did I say that?

----------


## Old Ridge Runner

> My husband just bagged the biggest wild turkey he's ever shot. It's over 25 pounds.
> 
> 
> This is the biggest gobbler I've ever seen.
> 
> 
> omg
> 
> <turkey-zilla>
> Lost the pic, but it was huge.


I have a shot of Wild Turkey every now and than.

----------


## Old Ridge Runner

> Well, you could always cook a possum per garyo's recipe (ICK)


We have one of those, it come up on the porch in the summer time and eats what is left of the cat food.

----------


## Old Ridge Runner

> Warbler is a possibility, but there are so many kinds, you'd have to look them up.
> 
> Titmouse is another.
> 
> They're little
> 
> Don't you have a bird book gurl???


They like to steal the cat food off of my porch.  I stand at the door and watch them every day, they are really great to watch.

----------

Trinnity (04-04-2014)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Yes I have a cockatiel. He can whistle the tune from the Andy Griffin show and say a few words. He is a sweet little boy.


I have two cockatiels.  My girlfriend thought it would be cool to have birds so I looked on Craigslist and bought each separately.  One was 12.  He seemed fine at first, but I think he suffered a stroke or something because a week or so later he began losing the use of his legs.  I rigged his cage with quarter-inch wire mesh and he pulls himself to the water and food with his beak.   My GF thinks he's pathetic, but the little fucker eats like a horse, drinks plenty of water and seems happy even if paralyzed.

The second bird is two and very active.  Plus very noisy.   He can whistle a wolf whistle and another one, but mostly just has a routine of being very loud for few minutes every day.  I'll probably find him another home and hang on to the old bird until he kicks that bucket.

----------

Trinnity (04-04-2014)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

Of course, I have my chickens and a goose.  There were six, but two got out.  One was caught, but my GF didn't do a head count.  The next day I found a piece of wing.  Either the cat got him (which I doubt since I couldn't find any more remains) or the owl (we have one in the area) or a hawk.

----------


## Trinnity

Just saw this guy pecking the ground for bugs...

 

Northern Flicker, AKA Yellowhammer Woodpecker.

This IS a woodpecker.

----------


## Trinnity

@lostbeyond, there are quite a few woodpeckers; at least 16 in N. America.

----------


## Trinnity

Much thanks to the source:
http://www.birds-of-north-america.net/woodpeckers.html

The ones I see in my area the most are the Pileated, Downey, Hairy, Red-headed, and the flickers, most notably the YellowHammer.

And lemme tell ya, the Pileated, Red Headed, and Hairy are the most impressive and beautiful. The Pileates are BIG, really BIG.

----------


## Trinnity

I've seen these in my yard and I can't find a pic of how big they are...not a good one, but they're huge.

----------


## lostbeyond

> I've seen these in my yard and I can't find a pic of how big they are...not a good one, but they're huge.


Wow, I had thought all woodpeckers had a little red in them, until I saw the black backed and the three toed one here. 

Sooo beautiful.   :Cool:

----------

LongTermGuy (08-21-2014)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

Among the last dinosaurs:  chickens.  These are my chicks at about 4 weeks.  

Short clip:

----------

Trinnity (04-06-2014)

----------


## Calypso Jones

> Just saw this guy pecking the ground for bugs...
> 
>  
> 
> Northern Flicker, AKA Yellowhammer Woodpecker.
> 
> This IS a woodpecker.


They are gorgeous.  I had a pair at my old house.    And you're right about those woody woodpeckers. It's astounding how big those things are.   They belong in the Walking Dead.  They could have a major role.

----------


## Trinnity

Yellow Hammers like to eat wooden structures. Beware.

----------


## Trinnity

Time for these guys to show up....

----------


## Trinnity



----------

LongTermGuy (08-21-2014)

----------


## Trinnity

The hummingbirds as baaaaaaaaaaack.

They just showed up today - 2 males and one female. And I was ready. I put out a feeder several days ago. I'm gonna put out several more today.

----------


## Trinnity



----------


## patrickt

When we discovered the average age of Audubon Society members was somewhere in the forties, my ten-year old son joined. The spring bird count came around and we went out in the cold weather. When we came back we saw people kneeling by a car where an official took their count and I laughed and told my son that they were going to confession because we were barbecuing chicken. A man heard me and said, "I don't get it." "Audubon Society eating chicken." "Yeh, so?" "Chicken is a bird." "Not really." Gotta love it.

----------


## lostbeyond

Once I went to check out bird eggs that were in a nest in the feeder.  Those things are sooo fragile!  I don't know how the momma bird doesn't accidentally break them all the time!

----------


## Max Rockatansky

I have barn swallows making a mud nest above my front door.  They used to have one under the porch eave, but I knocked it down when repainting last year.  

The chickens are growing fast; two roosters, two hens.  The roosters are Teriyaki and Stir-Fry.  I haven't named the hens yet.

----------


## Trinnity

I have a pair of purple finches. They're on the feeder this morning. This isn't them, but it's what they look like.

----------


## Victory

> Who has pet birds? I have a lutino lovebird and she's a real sweetie. Likes to play with her toys and be held.
> 
> This is what they look like:


Cute!  I love lovebirds.

We have a canary.  Sings like you wouldn't believe!  Sings like these guys here.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

My chickens at 9 weeks.  Leghorns don't start laying until about 16-24 weeks depending on time of year.  Hopefully, I'll have some eggs by the Fourth of July, but may not see them until closer to Fall.

The roosters are, from right to left, Teriyaki and Stif-Fry.  The hens are Soup and Burrito.

----------


## Victory

> I have barn swallows making a mud nest above my front door.  They used to have one under the porch eave, but I knocked it down when repainting last year.  
> 
> The chickens are growing fast; two roosters, two hens.  The roosters are Teriyaki and Stir-Fry.  I haven't named the hens yet.


I love barn swallows!



These little guys are so cool!  I love to watch 'em swoop and dive all day long.  They are some of the most impressive flyers in the bird world!

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> I love barn swallows!
> 
> 
> 
> These little guys are so cool!  I love to watch 'em swoop and dive all day long.  They are some of the most impressive flyers in the bird world!


Agreed, very impressive flyers!

----------


## Trinnity

> Cute!  I love lovebirds.
> 
> We have a canary.  Sings like you wouldn't believe!  Sings like these guys here.


 It's more unusual for females to sing. You're lucky!

----------


## Nicnam

Bird are amazing little wonders.  Tree Swallows nest in the back yard while the Blue Birds dominate the front yard. And the barn swallows just appeared today with fantastic fight show.  

At the feeder we get a nice variety of small birds, American Gold Finches, Purple Finches, Chickadee  and a few others. With the bird bath near by, its always busy


Your bird is cute Trinnity.

----------


## Trinnity

bluegray gnatchatcher

----------


## Trinnity

*Amazing* *close ups* of hummingbirds feeding out of people's hands

Alaska Grand presents Hand Feeding Hummingbirds

----------


## sandhurstdelta

Owls are probably the modern wild bird that fascinates me the most.  Many of my evening hikes or mountain bike rides have been visited by owls swooping by silently or screeching in the pale darkness of the late evening.

When I was in grad school however I raised a pet wild robin that had fallen out of it's nest.  It became fairly tame, and would sit on my shoulder as I walked around the back yard.  The neighbors were fascinated by it.  Eventually it took up residence in the big maple tree in the back yard, and after that I seldom saw it again.  That was way back in the summer of 1979.

Back in Y2K-2000 a neighbor of mine had turned his condo into an aviary and was raising African love birds.  He gave me 2 of them, but they never liked me much, and only squawked like chickens and bit me whenever I tried to take them out of their big cage.  One day while I was at work they managed to open the cage door and get out.  When I got home they were out on the balcony together.  As I approached, they flew up into the tops of the trees.  For a couple of days they hung around the neighborhood, but eventually they both disappeared.

There are a couple of screech owls that inhabit our neighborhood here, and I have seen them swooping by in the evenings.  I have also heard them cry out in the night.

----------


## Iron

My ex had/has a lot of birds...from memory she had/has conures, love birds, cockatoo (loudddddddddddd), a macaw, two kinds of african greys, some green chubby thing that was quiet, and a yellow headed amazon.

Hence why she is my ex.

----------

